# clomid success for 2nd infertility & unexplained?



## Tonka

Hello

This is my first ever post and I'm not sure how it all works. But here goes.
It took me year to conceive my only son and we have been trying for number 2 for 2 years. Feeling very frustrated as all of my other friends have now had number 2. Because of this my son has also started to ask when we will have a baby. We have had all the investigations now and saw the consultant on monday. He says we have 'Unexplained IF' and has now started me on clomid 50mg which I startedon tues & having terrible headaches. I do feel that it is is a step nearer but not entirely convinced that it will work as I do ovulate naturally around day 19 but do bleed 9 to 10 days later. This could be a LPD & Cons said the clomid will help this. I am having the first cycle monitored which is costly but has ben advised to avoid multiple births & ensure correct dose.
I just wanted some support from people in a similar situation to me and if you know of anyone clomid success stories for unexplained IF. I know I should be grateful to have one child but I can't imagine him being an only child.


----------



## SUSZY

Dear Tonka
Welcome to FF - you have come to the right place.  You will certainly get lots of support from people in the same and similar situations.
We are in similar situations - I am slightly ahead of you having done Clommid last year and I am now on IUI.
Its is very hard when all your antenatal friends around you are having babies left right and centre, I have seen about 70 babies come into the world that I know the people since I have been trying for our second (around 3 years) perhaps the circles I mix in the National Childbirth Trust don't help but its is very frustrating and upsetting.  What you have done by posting your first message on FF is found a whole new family/friends who understand what you are going through.  Since finding this site 2 weeks ago today when I had my IUI basting that its so nice to share stories and read other peoples to find that we are not alone and that in fact by having a child already we are so lucky - now I never liked other people telling me that but I can say it myself.  By spending so much time on here and reading some of the heartbreaking stories it has made me grateful for what I have (even though I still desperately want another one) instead of focussing so much on what I don't have (hope that makes sense).  There is so much else I want to say but will leave it until later as I am going out now but wanted to welcome you and to say you will find lots of help on here.
There is help in various places on the abbreviations/doing your profile etc and I am sure there will be other lovely ladies replying to you very soon who know how to do those links.  There is also a November Newbies link which we are recommending people to go to but someone asked me for the link and to be honest I have lost it temporarily as it is hard finding your way around to begin with.
Before I go I need to send you some  ^Reiko^   (positive energy) and when you want some cuddles    and fairy dust  and start you off with some bubbles.
TAke lots of care and I will post again soon
Susie


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hi Tonka, hi Suszy

Hopefully by 27 November I will be a Clomid success story 

To give you my background - I conceived my first child b 31 12 98 "accidently" (oh the irony) and spent around 7 years trying for another child.  During that time I had the usual tests and was diagnosed with the helpful "unexplained" - I managed to get pg twice but lost both between 6-8 weeks.  

With the last m/c I had to have a lap as the hcg levels did not fall after methrotrexate (suspected ectopic) and during that op adhesions were removed which had formed after my emergency section with my daughter. Who knows whther the c-section had caused some fertility problems?

I was very lucky though that my hospital had a policy of referral for recurrent m/c after two losses and not the usual three. They had a "pre-pregnancy" unit which offered cycle monitoring and chromosone/immune issue testing.  I spent about 6 months with the unit and eventually the bloods seemed to show I had problems ovulating.  Another stroke of luck was that my GP could prescribe Clomid (not all can) so I began taking Clomid.

Clomid worked for me, but I found the side effects dreadful and it was hard month after month finding that I was ovulating but not getting pg.  

On my 6th cycle we decided we would take a break and think about next steps (IUI most likely) and that was the positive cycle.

I completely know where you are coming from - I found it very hard when all my friends went on to complete their families and my own family seemed to think i was making it all up (as i already had a child!)

Unexplained is very frustrating - I tried to get some control back by really getting to know my cycle. I also cut down on alcohol, caffeine and had acupuncture, which had a noticible effect on my cycle.

Please pm me if I can help - this site has been a real support to me and it has been heartening for me to be able to read the advice and experiences of others - I know that I would not have had the info I needed had it not been for FF


----------



## Tonka

Thanks Suszy & sweetpeapodder for your your responses at last I feel I am not alone! Fingers crossed for you Suszy not too long for you to wait now. Hope you are keeping yourself busy to occupy the wait.Sweetpeapodder not much longer for your latest addition to your family either. So pleased for you and to hear of a clomid success story. Suszy I hope you soon will be a iui success story.

I forgot to say that I have been having refllexoloy which I loved and did seem to regulate my cycle. I did try accupun x 5 but I found it really uncomfortable and was dreading going so I stopped. Although it was with a man and i didnt feel entirely relaxed with him. I might try again with someone else.

Also when you were both on clomid did you still drink alcohol? I feel that I should try and cut down but feel a bit streessed and its one thing I really look forward to at the weekend. However I prob only have 2 x glassess of wine 3 x nights a week anyway. What do you advise as the consultant did not mention alcohol. 

Did you have cycle monitoring with clomid?

Thanks again I really appreciate your time & support.


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hi Tonka  - thank you for your kind wishes 

Doesn't sound like you are drinking an awful lot - I think sometimes you need to keep everything in perspective and moderation. TTC is pretty miserable enough without denying yourself a little treat imho.

I did cut down on alcohol - the nurse we were seeing actually recommended it for DH (she thought it could be affecting his swimmers - his tests had come back fine but she thought it might make a difference).  So we went cold turkey for our last cycle....

I had no monitoring apart from the "21 day test" - the blood test you can have 7 days after ovulation to check that you ovulated - around day 28-30 in my cycles. Each came back positive, so my GP was happy for me to carry on taking Clomid until we passed the limit (think that this is 12 consecutive cycles).  The test was simply done at my local surgery.

You are normally advised if 3 consecutive cycles at 50mg don't work to be moved up to 100 mg and then if there is still no ovulation to move to other treatment as Clomid is one of those drugs that if it doesn't work within a few goes, it is unlikely to work for you.  There is a bit of confusion around all of this, as the "not working" refers to not making you ovulate and NOT the getting pg bit.  All clomid can do at the end of the day is level the playing field, and then we are left to chance  the same as any woman without ovulation issues.

Fingers crossed for you Hun


----------



## Tonka

Thanks sweetpeapodder.

Feeling a lot better now and did not have any headaches at all yesterday. Went out last night with friends & was really good and drove! I then just had a couple of beers when we got back to ours for a curry. Quite proud of myself. well done you for going cold turkey for the last cycle, i bet it as hard.

I am ovulating around day 18 o 20 naturally so will clomid make me ovulate earlier? This is why I am unsure wheteher clomid will work for us as I am already ovulating anyway and still haven't got pregnant. Although it might be because of my LPD which clomid will help.

I have got to back for another scan on sat - day 13. (had one day 2 to check folicles). Day 13 is to see folicles & eggs producton if ovu. dependig on outcome they may increase dose if req.

One other thing I am worrying about is that I run a lot and do cycle classes - which is fast and is a lot of jerking/ jumping up & down in seat. Do you think this Could have an effect on conception?

Off into town to see the xmas lights switch on this pm. This is when you really appreciate having a child just to see the delight in their faces at this time of year.

Hope you are feeling well. were you on time with your first?

Take care


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi Tonka,

My story is pretty similar to yours.  I'm now on my fifth cycle of clomid, and the good news for you is, I had really horrible side effects for the first 2 or 3 cycles, but my last two have been fine apart form an odd mood swing, Ive not felt unwell at all, so keep on going with it!

I wouldn't have thought that the exercise will affect you, if you are normally doing it.  However, I've read somewhere that if you do too mcuh exercise, it can affect your fertility?


----------



## Tonka

Thanks Emilycaitlin

Its supportive to hear that someone else is in a very similar situation to me.

What day have you been ovulating on clomid and is this much different to your natural cycle? I am on day 8 at the mo and eagerly waiting to see what happens. Although I do have a scan on sat which will tell me more.

Have you cut out alcohol?

Have you got a F/U booked after the 6 month cylcle if unsuccessful? 

Thanks again


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I tend to ovulate a bit earlier on clomid, usually cd 12 or 13, but I wasn't ovulating every month before I took it.  I have cut out alcohol, but that's just personal choice.  I didn't drink much anyway, and I'll have a glass of wine or a baileys or something when AF is here.  Loads of friends have told me I need to get drunk though, as every time they have got pregnant, they have been drunk!!!  I cut out caffeine last month, but not bothering this month, as it didn't make any difference!!

I'm a midwife, and I work with my consultant a lot, so I don't really have set appointments with her, she just sees me as and when, but I think I'll ask her for an appointment after the 6th cycle so dh can come, as he's not really felt involved.


----------

